# Marketing Advice



## MCGRAIL LAWN (Nov 12, 2002)

HI I AM THE OWNER OF MCGRAIL LAWN MANAGEMENT & SNOW REMOVAL, IN OAK FOREST, IL (NEAR CHICAGO)

I CURRENTLY HAVE 3 SNOWBLOWER SET UPS.
AND WOULD LIKE TO GET ENOUGH BUSINESS TO GET A PLOW.

HOW WOULD YOU RECOMMEND MARKETING MY BUSINESS TO GET NEW CUSTOMERS?


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

First thing to do is lose the CAPS.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Start by targeting your lawn customers. Basic phone call to them that you are now offering snowplowing services. 

That will be a good start to your marketing effort, with very low cost!

CGB


----------



## Nebraska (Sep 9, 2002)

Do what snoworks recommends!!
When I first got into it and targeted my lawn customers it was the easiest sell I have ever experienced.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

McGrail, keep in touch, I live in Alsip and am moving to Tinley. The wife and I just bought a home there at 159th and 76th Av, My parents live in Oak Forest.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

If there are smaller properties where plows are not as effective, market in these areas as alternatives to snow plowing. Add in sidewalks and you might be able to get 2 or 2.5 times the going plow rate. Sell it as a premium service, an upgrade to what they might already have.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Lawn Lad, great idea. And there still might be time to target these specialty markets, due to lot conditions (i.e. not what a typical snowplowing contractor would be looking for).


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

Helpful Hint,

When I first started, after the first snow I drove around and
wrote the business name and address down of places that
had no service.

I only chose places I knew I could handle, I then mailed them
a flier of your services available.

Got about 1 out 3 places to call, and now on contract.

When I feel the need for new/or better locations, I will still go out and scout this way. Keep in mind this area does not have lots
of competition.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

"When I first started, after the first snow I drove around and
wrote the business name and address down of places that
had no service." 

I tried that with residential. I found out that only meant they were too cheap to pay for someone to plow.


----------

